# Totally confused.. Panasonic TZ25 or Sony HX9V



## nikhilpoddar (Jun 12, 2012)

hi.. i need a mega zoom company camera for myself. Budget is strictly below Rs. 15000. Plz suggest the budget option between the two or any other model.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

TZ25 full manual controls and impressive macro + great build quality. Cons : photos are noisy even at base ISO... although visible at 100% crop only

Sony has better performance at higher ISO but that is just my opinion.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 13, 2012)

HX9V is a brilliant cam, a friend of mine owns one and its pretty good.But it costs 16k above and also I think it is discontinued by the company now, but if you can find one pick it.


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2012)

I prefer TZ25 over HX9V.


----------

